# Suspension Leveling



## Dano (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum, and not actually a BMW owner, but I'm asking this question on behalf of my father who is near-Internet illiterate, but the owner of a 1995 or 1996 528i.

He's getting a message on the dash that says "Suspension Leveling," and can't find any reference to it in the manual.

We are wondering what this may indicate? Trying to do some research before talking to the mechanic. Searched the forums and didn't see anything. . . . 

Any help you can offer would be appreciated. . .


----------



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

Is this what the message says? I had an error message that stated my "Self Leveling Inactive" or something like that. I have a '02 525iT (wagon) with a self leveling system that for some reason decided to de-activate itself. But after restarting the car, the error message didn't come back. :dunno:


----------

